# How ready are you?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

While many of the events that we are all preparing not to have to endure are of short duration - two weeks or less - and don't involve a major break down in the total nation's infrastructure, Are you prepared for that once in a lifetime event when the world goes to he double hockey sticks in a hand basket. When the electrical grid goes down or the internet or all electronics due to an EMP burst.

Back when I first started getting myself prepared for emergencies, the internet didn't exist as it does today. Most of my resources were hard copy - for you youngsters paper. I think it would behoove all of us to have about four to ten reams of paper, about two dozen loose leaf binders and enough print cartridges to print what we will need longterm. Sure buying the paper books would be great and that's how I have my reloading manuals, and some of my medical books. :idea:::clapping::


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I doubt anyone will be fully ready. I don't think that's possible.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The short answer is...
Not ready enough.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, no body is ready enough, or it's the rare person that is. 

I've considered it and think we could make it for a year or more in our location but after that......... 

Quite frankly, if an EMP hit the US, depending on the impact where we are (EMP is not exacting) we'd bail out on the boat and leave.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

big picture, I am not really ready. I hope that I can refine and learn skills and relocate so I can be better positioned to survive well. it may all boil down to skill and location. I still need a lot of both 

I also need to get more fit


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone be truly ready? If I had all the money in the world to spend on prepping, I'd forget something important.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

As others have written, not ready enough. I try to do what I can, but also have to live in today's world too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ready there is always more you can do. But have to go with what you have when the time comes.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm like everyone else, prepared as I can be within our budget, but will never be totally prepared. To be perfectly honest, I hope for all of us here that all we've done proves to be a cautious folly. The downside to that thought is that our kids may not continue the tradition of being prepared, because we did and nothing happened. I hope that we can instill the necessity of preparedness in them even if nothing goes haywire.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The benefits of being prepared, *especially* if nothing happens, far outweigh the expenses. We eat better, live cheaper and experience far more of the cool things in life than the average sheep who spends all his money on golf and his wife getting her nails done.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

It just depends on how it all goes down. I'm woefully unprepared for a full blown, grid down, long term melt down of our society. I don't know enough about raising crops and other aspects of post-modern living to have a really high probability of surviving after my food and other stores have run out. 

For me, this spring/summer will be pivotal. Time to get serious.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Like everyone else that's answered, we're OK short term. A long term event does not paint a pretty picture.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Could survive for a month easily. Longer term and we would be looking at hunting and foraging for food. We lack space simply to store more than a month of food. 

As for heating and lighting. We have close to 2000 tea candles. Last winter when I was out of a job, we went through 20 a day to keep the house warm using a couple of terracotta pots and foil. Also used them to cook basics as well.

For electrics got solar and wind which provides 2/3 of our daily needs. If we cut out the tv and PC usage daily we'd have a small surplus of 0.35KwH a day. 

Food wise where we live there ample fruit and veg growing wildly, and we have muntjac deer in the woods near our house. Also a chicken farm down the road, could barter with them for a few egg layers.

Water wise I actively employ solar stills, which net around 2 ltrs a day or so all told, plus sterilisation of rain water and snow would be feasible for us. 

We'd survive but it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

all the real preppers be like "I'm not ready enough" I don't think there is a point where you're ready enough.


----------

